# SOLD



## KFCUK (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi, I am looking for someone to help me with some work I need to do. I have to right descriptions of knife types and a bunch of knife makers plus steel types. This would be paid work and happy to discuss further with some one interested. This would also be ongoing work with the right person. Let me know if your interested and we can chat further


----------

